# viable converter recovery methods?



## loco (Jan 20, 2008)

I was courious what methods everyone has discovered to process cat material? I know hvyshakes had no luck with the platinumill, and last I heard lasersteve was doing a AR method in his dvd's which may change to salts method from his recent post. but what other means has anyone discovered for small scale recovers of pgm's from cat material? 

any just to clear it up the system III/ IV / platinumill are all in the same boat as far as processing goes.

Or anyone discovered other places selling a system or method to process cat material?

and what about assaying? are thier reliable places to get fair assays done from 3rd parties to help insure a fair shake from the refiner/smelter? Or is that just realistic due to refineries going by thier assay's only despite a conflict or possible conflict in assay results?


----------



## Lou (Jan 20, 2008)

Well on the assay part, I know it's usually only the small scale mom and pop shops if you will, that do their own assaying.

The big companies pay outside 3rd parties to assay for them. I can cite kitco as one example. All of their refining is done in house, but they ship out their samples to a professional assay lab. I think this is the best way to do it, as it ensure honesty on the refiner's part. Unless he's in cahoots with the assayer to screw people over, but in this business, reputation goes a long way.


----------

